# Consequences of Removing Trqe Mngmnt



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

What are the negative consequences of removing the torque management? Will it severely shorten the life of the transmission? Thanks.


----------



## stormy652 (Aug 5, 2004)

No, but it will severely shorten the life of your tires.


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

There is a big difference in Torque management and traction control.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is a thread from another forum. A great read, well written and sometimes commical. How true remains to be seen because I am by no means a machanic. But you can start to get the picture.

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2795


----------

